# ER: Wound cleaning/dressing charge



## Crystalb (Aug 11, 2009)

Emergency room coding: When a wound is cleaned and dressed, is the charge part of the E/M charge (global package) or can the dressing application be charged separately?


----------



## Kelle (Aug 11, 2009)

We consider it part of the global E&M.  The only time we charge separately for dressings is in the case of burns.  Hope this helps.


----------



## ramirez505 (Sep 16, 2009)

*ED dressing*

When a wound is cleaned and dressed, that procedure becomes part of your global E&M.  For burn care - the dressings are included and part of your burn procedure.


----------

